# Today my box gave birth!!



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Today, i stayed home again







from work!! The boss wasnt happy







but i got my ways.. So i was home and the mail man







. It was a beautiful box 









I decided to play doctor and see if it will give birth!







I whipped out my knife and gave it a cesarean section!!







Not too deep, or i can penatrate the babies!!

















So what do i see?







Triplets!

















Here they are !!!









So i took them out and conditioned the babies from the 3 bags









The left bucket is actually for another member of this forum (go pick them up!!, im not a babysitter







)









Babies are in their new home!! (135 gal tank)

















My box gave birth to 12 1inchers ternz (and a free wild red, thanks nate @ MA).......






















They are pretty beat up but i expect that. Hopefully they will recover (3 of them seems like it wont make it)
The white bucket is 15 captive red bellies...

Enjoy guys!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!..rice nice pick up there..their will grow up fast and nice shoal..Tern are really nice.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Wow!..rice nice pick up there..their will grow up fast and nice shoal..Tern are really nice.


Thanks man!! i will get some updates in a few weeks too!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

A+


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Nicve R&B keep us updated


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i wish i had 12 terns.... nice catch tho!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

congrats on your new terns!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> congrats on your new terns!


nice man very nice


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You won't be disappointed......can't beat an entire shoal of terns


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats on your new fish!

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Pictures and Videos Forum*_


----------



## dragonfishermen (Jul 26, 2006)

wow they look great!! cant wait for update pixers rice!!! plump the bad boys up!!!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys!!! Ill try to plump them up and get some updates soon.....They are doing great so far (3 hours in new tank) only 2 is 1/2 dead. They are pigs!!! Eat so much already...


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks good take good care of them


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

So what were they? Boys or Girls?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats! Hope ur happy with your new piranhas.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> So what were they? Boys or Girls?


both hopefully


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

this is gonna sound dumb but wut u mean ur box gave birth?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

nirvanarules1 said:


> this is gonna sound dumb but wut u mean ur box gave birth?


Read the story line!!! I made up a story for fun...Too plain if i just posted the pictures...I did it so members can read something creative and different.....


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Nice bro...grow those guys out to be beasts!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

nirvanarules1 said:


> this is gonna sound dumb but wut u mean ur box gave birth?


Dont worry nirvanarules1 there are a lot of dumb ppl on this forum!!







No Im just kidding. Dont worry about feeling dumb, there really is no stupid questions around here, and if there is trust me its been asked already. And







to P-Fury!

Sorry to derail Rice & Beanz. Very nice Terns how great pick up, I bet you saved a lot of dough buy getting them when they are so small. Very nice. Im still waiting on a bigger tank, before I start my shoal. Good Luck with your massively beautiful shoal.







And I appreciated the story line. Caught my attention, thank you.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> this is gonna sound dumb but wut u mean ur box gave birth?


Dont worry nirvanarules1 there are a lot of dumb ppl on this forum!!







No Im just kidding. Dont worry about feeling dumb, there really is no stupid questions around here, and if there is trust me its been asked already. And







to P-Fury!

Sorry to derail Rice & Beanz. Very nice Terns how great pick up, I bet you saved a lot of dough buy getting them when they are so small. Very nice. Im still waiting on a bigger tank, before I start my shoal. Good Luck with your massively beautiful shoal.







And I appreciated the story line. *Caught my attention, thank you*.
[/quote]

Exactly, just to get more attention then usual!! No problem about the derail...Thank you for the kind words...







nirvanarules1


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I love recieving new p's its like christmas every time. Good luck raising them.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

nswhite said:


> I love recieving new p's its like christmas every time. Good luck raising them.


It did felt like christmas...I was like a little boy opening that package up!! Thanks bro, imma try to grow them thick!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice !!









You're giving me ideas....
One day I'll get rid of my 3 reds (if I can't find any more that are of the same size..) and get a shoal of different pygos... Terns rule !

Great pick up !


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

nate hooked you up good, hes a tight guy


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Very nice !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ternz Rule!! I figured out that captive redz were actually boring compared to these guys....They eat like little pigs (constantly) and not shy at all!!! When i took them out of the bags, they where all nipped and beat up! The bag with redz was hardly anything, wasnt aggressive at all....Im so happy with these baby ternz, i recommend them to anyone!! Great advices from leasure1 and a thank you to nate @ MA for his A+ customer service!(hooked me up!!)


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice







cant wait to see them grow man







let me see your sleeve beanz


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, when I read "My box gave birth..." I think you can guess where my mind went...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> Okay, when I read "My box gave birth..." I think you can guess where my mind went...:laugh:


Got your attention, didnt it? lol I knew it would get you!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah man i can wait. i personally only have 1 but i got lots of plans







and only keeping it shades im not a big fan of color tats. But im out man my birthdays 2morrow i gotta start drinking Stay classy my friend


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good to see you got your fish now. Nice pickup. You'll enjoy those terns


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

mr_b401 said:


> Good to see you got your fish now. Nice pickup. You'll enjoy those terns :nod:


thanks brian, thanks for your help too........im enjoying them already,,,,f*cken little pigs!!


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Sweet, it is amazing that they survived being shipped. Good luck on your new babies!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hopefully no cannibalism


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Today, i stayed home again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little photo diary of the birth of your babies LOL! I just got my nine baby 2" ternz today from Massive Aggression CA. I'll post some pics when I get my camera back.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

do you have a update for us?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice pick up congrats.

That looks like a nice tatoo. Have you got a pic?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> this is gonna sound dumb but wut u mean ur box gave birth?


Dont worry nirvanarules1 there are a lot of dumb ppl on this forum!!







No Im just kidding. Dont worry about feeling dumb, there really is no stupid questions around here, and if there is trust me its been asked already. And







to P-Fury!

Sorry to derail Rice & Beanz. Very nice Terns how great pick up, I bet you saved a lot of dough buy getting them when they are so small. Very nice. Im still waiting on a bigger tank, before I start my shoal. Good Luck with your massively beautiful shoal.







And I appreciated the story line. Caught my attention, thank you.
[/quote]






















...yeah welcome







...nice pick up Rice I have only heard good thingz about Massive Aggression...will have to place a order oneday...


----------

